# Anyone ever tried to mix BM Advance sheens?



## davidch14 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking to mix Advance satin and semi-gloss 50-50 where the request has been something in between samples shown. Looks like satin is [email protected] and semi is [email protected] deg... so end result should be ~42. Plan to try to mix two qts today in std 01 white and experiment but more curious on any long term effects.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

davidch14 said:


> Looking to mix Advance satin and semi-gloss 50-50 where the request has been something in between samples shown. Looks like satin is [email protected] and semi is [email protected] deg... so end result should be ~42. Plan to try to mix two qts today in std 01 white and experiment but more curious on any long term effects.


I personally don't see any issue with it. Just make sure you mix it all at once and mix it well!


----------



## davidch14 (Sep 9, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I personally don't see any issue with it. Just make sure you mix it all at once and mix it well!


thx for input... ended up mixing well and appeared to be more of a higher sheen satin than lower gloss semi. lost a lot of reflective high lighting of semi and ended up just going with semi.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

davidch14 said:


> thx for input... ended up mixing well and appeared to be more of a higher sheen satin than lower gloss semi. lost a lot of reflective high lighting of semi and ended up just going with semi.



Use 1 quart to a gallon or just use some flattening agent next time


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

davidch14 said:


> thx for input... ended up mixing well and appeared to be more of a higher sheen satin than lower gloss semi. lost a lot of reflective high lighting of semi and ended up just going with semi.


 Wouldn't a higher sheen Satin be the same thing as a lower sheen semi-gloss. What am I missing here? This seems more complicated then it should have..


----------



## davidch14 (Sep 9, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Wouldn't a higher sheen Satin be the same thing as a lower sheen semi-gloss. What am I missing here? This seems more complicated then it should have..


i think of sheen level at 85 deg and gloss level 60 deg. sw has document explaining the details here: images.sherwin-williams.com/content_images/sw-pdf-sheen-gloss-guide.pdf. high sheen products create a lot of shimmer while high gloss products create a lot of reflection. they typ rise and fall together but not always. certain specific paint formulas have a lot sheen w/ min gloss and vice versa.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

davidch14 said:


> i think of sheen level at 85 deg and gloss level 60 deg. sw has document explaining the details here: images.sherwin-williams.com/content_images/sw-pdf-sheen-gloss-guide.pdf. high sheen products create a lot of shimmer while high gloss products create a lot of reflection. they typ rise and fall together but not always. certain specific paint formulas have a lot sheen w/ min gloss and vice versa.


Your just over complicating things. Get some paint on the wall and make some money..


----------

